# Possible buy - QH/Thoroughbred



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's got a loooooooong back. I like his legs, his neck and he's got a cute head. It looks like he may be slightly sway-backed, though. 

Can you ask the seller for a side-on pic of him without the saddle on (preferably squared-up)?


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

well I'm horrible with confo but he is adorable! looks like a real sweetie the kind of horse who wants to be everyones best friend


----------



## SunRoseHorsemanship (Jan 26, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's got a loooooooong back. I like his legs, his neck and he's got a cute head. It looks like he may be slightly sway-backed, though.
> 
> Can you ask the seller for a side-on pic of him without the saddle on (preferably squared-up)?


Only other photo I have avaliable..


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Will you be going to see the horse? If so, I would take your own camera and a partner who is familiar with setting up a horse for confo so that you can take your own pictures. If not, I would send the seller a request for additional photos and specify that you would like unsaddled, squared up confo shots from the appropriate angles. A good seller should be happy to oblige (well, a good seller would have already provided them, imo)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, not sway-backed. But those first two pics definitely make him look it! lol

I still see a very long back and prominent withers (now that I've seen him without a saddle...which would explain the cutback saddle pad). Really, other than that, I like him...and even those "issues" are manageable.


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

The shape of his bak makes me worry it will sway as he ages, it's a hair long with a prominent withers and..... I don't kno how else to describe it but "jumper bump" croup. His hind end also looks a bit under developed, I'd like to see more muscle. It also looks like he needs more heel on his back feet, and if he can't grow it, it might eventually require wedges. I can't really see his angle on his front feet. Being picky: he could use more topline


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

(also if you believe in whirls denoting personality) both 2 and 3 whirls on the forehead and a long whirl up the neck denotes being complicated.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is long backed and rough coupled. He has good bone and his olegs look clean. 

At 17 if he has been used a good bit and he looks this good then his conformation works for him and that is all the opinion you need. A sound horse that is 17 years old has proven his soundness.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Personally, I really like him. He reminds me a lot of an Appendix that I work with that we all adore. I see the long back and high withers, but I have a 17 year old QH that's the same way that's always been sound. Keep us updated if you get new pictures of him


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

He has a wonderful head, like an Oakie leo baby...love it. The back is, as has been pointed out, very long. I think his back's length makes his neck appear on the short side. It is hard to tell if it is just the pics, but it "looks" like his pasturns are smidge too "straight". It oddly all "works" for him to the point I find him attractive....I think its his eyes!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I dont ride western, and i generally dont like quarter horse/thoroughbred's either. But there is something about this horse i love. He looks well taken care of, he looks happy. I'm no conformation expert by any means, but i think he is definitely worth taking a look at!


----------

